# Live results Swedish Open 2009



## Annica (Sep 5, 2009)

Results

http://live.cubing.dk/SwedishOpen2009/


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 5, 2009)

it hasn't begin yet?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't see any results either. The site tells me that the current event is OH, but that's all.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 5, 2009)

Same here. I do notice, however, that the rubik's cube picture on the site appears to be unsolvable


----------



## Henrik (Sep 5, 2009)

WR

3x3OH single by Gunnar Krig: 13.80 sec


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh my...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 5, 2009)

Henrik said:


> WR
> 
> 3x3OH single by Gunnar Krig: 13.80 sec



you have got to be kidding me...


----------



## LarsN (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, good job Gunnar


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 5, 2009)

OMG gunnar that is incredible. wow.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 5, 2009)

Oskar Åsbrink tided the WR for Magic single = 0.77 seconds.

Gunnars solve had a PLL skip.

Tomas Kristiansson had a decent 16.80 single in Square-1 and that is the Swedish NR.


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 5, 2009)

Live results should work on the 2nd day, sorry about the first day.


----------

